# Having trouble



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

So I've emailed the DSN I am being seen by at the moment who seems not to want to get back to me, she prescribed a half unit pen due to thinking 1 unit correction was too much, on 2 occasions I have tried it resulting in the first time bringing me back exactly to my pre meal level and last night I had gone up 1, also my breakfast just doesn't seem to be working as by lunch I have gone up by 1, how she expects me to achieve good control with no support or advice I do not know x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 15, 2017)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## stephknits (Mar 15, 2017)

Sorry kaylz,i don't understand what the problem is?  You have gone back to your pre-meal rates on all three occasions taking into account variations in testing, unless I am reading your post wrong?  
You can't get better control than that.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

Say this morning I woke up on 6.3 but 4 hours later I was 7.3, last night at tea time I was 8.2 so added half a unit more than what I should have needed for my tea by bed time which is around 5 hours later I was 9.2 the other time with an extra half unit I was 8.2 to start and 8.2 5 hours later x


----------



## silentsquirrel (Mar 15, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Say this morning I woke up on 6.3 but 4 hours later I was 7.3, last night at tea time I was 8.2 so added half a unit more than what I should have needed for my tea by bed time which is around 5 hours later I was 9.2 the other time with an extra half unit I was 8.2 to start and 8.2 5 hours later x


Kaylz, your control is not just good, it is brilliant!  Going up by just 1 is *really not a problem at all.*  Your identical readings of 8.2 were just a fluke, not something you can expect to repeat every time.
The 6.3 could have been anywhere between 5.3 and 7.3 with 15% tolerance, and the 7.3 anywhere between 6.2 and 8.4.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

I thought going up 1 after 4 hours was bad x


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 15, 2017)

Why would that be bad. I wish I could get my levels close to where your's are Kaylz. I struggle to get anything below 8 most days.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 15, 2017)

It's not bad @Kaylz, I'd be thrilled if I only went up 1, you have got good control


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2017)

Kalyz I'm saying this in the most supportive way possible but you've got to give yourself some slack. Good control is important but everyone has fluctuations and that is perfectly normal. This condition is long-term and it will give you curve balls but you've got to accommodate it into your life and enjoy living. Your current levels are EXCELLENT. Enjoy those foods you want and don't worry about some variation in levels. I'm just really worried that you're getting too anxious about it and that can lead to potential problems with eating. Please keep talking to us and I would love to hear about how you are experimenting with different foods and what you get up to in addition to diabetes xx


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

AJLang said:


> Kalyz I'm saying this in the most supportive way possible but you've got to give yourself some slack. Good control is important but everyone has fluctuations and that is perfectly normal. This condition is long-term and it will give you curve balls but you've got to accommodate it into your life and enjoy living. Your current levels are EXCELLENT. Enjoy those foods you want and don't worry about some variation in levels. I'm just really worried that you're getting too anxious about it and that can lead to potential problems with eating. Please keep talking to us and I would love to hear about how you are experimenting with different foods and what you get up to in addition to diabetes xx


I know what you mean I am getting quite funny about food but I am still eating, I'd love to experiment with different types of foods but apart from a Saturday and Sunday I can't do that with my tea, my 84 year old grandad likes the plain old sausages etc lol but we have managed to get him into beansprouts which is a good job as I adore them haha, I don't really get up to much just now, with hospital visits for my DMO etc but hoping I get good news at my appointment for that next wednesday, I ventured out in the awful wind we had yesterday and bought myself some new hair straighteners with a gift card I got for my birthday from my MIL 5 months it's been sitting in the house so better late than never using it lol the woman at boots even gave me it back with a whole 1p left on it, I also bought my mum some thistle pewter earrings and gave her them as an early mothers day present  she's getting 3 more on the day anyway, sorry for going on about nothing relevant but i just like having a general chit chat  I do apologise x


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Mar 15, 2017)

Ditto what everyone else has said. Your control is not just good, it is amazing!  i really mean that. I didn't have any control when i was diagnosed so my mum had to do all the maths (28yrs ago lol ) so the responsibility wasn't all on me back then, I have done a lot of learning since though.  You have adjusted brilliantly, but do cut yourself some slack, it's ok to try a new food/s and experiment, the occasional high blood sugar wont hurt you (and by that i don't mean 8 thats considered in range) i'm talking about going into the teens with whoops i ate pizza lol or whoops i ate some cake. you will make mistakes and you will not get dosage right 100% of the time and that is normal. You are desperately trying to stay in range and i get that but without the mistakes and the freedom to make mistakes you are going to limit gaining new knowledge about how different foods affect you.
 Its the whole learning from the mistakes thing, for example i ate _something new_ i think i have figured out  x dose as being right... later on its a bit high... ok so what do i need to change to get that right next time. etc.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

I think it would help more if I actually understood what my bs levels meant but I don't, I've never had anything like that explained to me so I have no understanding so if something needs changed I don't know how to do it so would probably phone the team up at Ninewells and ask them but I don't want to be doing that all the time as I don't want to bother them (I've only phoned them a couple of times btw lol) x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2017)

Don't be worried about contacting them. That's what there there for. Has anyone told you about the online course that's similar to DAFNE? I think it is called BDEC.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2017)

I think this is the link to BDEC. I'm not sure if it is for Type 2 or Type 1 but it might be worth a look. http://www.rbch.nhs.uk/bdec2/pdf/e_learning_registration.pdf


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

AJLang said:


> Don't be worried about contacting them. That's what there there for. Has anyone told you about the online course that's similar to DAFNE? I think it is called BDEC.


Nope nobody's ever mentioned it, thanks  I've just googled it and will be having a look through  x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you @AJLang  x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I know what you mean I am getting quite funny about food but I am still eating, I'd love to experiment with different types of foods but apart from a Saturday and Sunday I can't do that with my tea, my 84 year old grandad likes the plain old sausages etc lol but we have managed to get him into beansprouts which is a good job as I adore them haha, I don't really get up to much just now, with hospital visits for my DMO etc but hoping I get good news at my appointment for that next wednesday, I ventured out in the awful wind we had yesterday and bought myself some new hair straighteners with a gift card I got for my birthday from my MIL 5 months it's been sitting in the house so better late than never using it lol the woman at boots even gave me it back with a whole 1p left on it, I also bought my mum some thistle pewter earrings and gave her them as an early mothers day present  she's getting 3 more on the day anyway, sorry for going on about nothing relevant but i just like having a general chit chat  I do apologise x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

Just had a look at it, didn't realise it was linked to BERTIE, I completed that at the weekend  feel I would learn more if I could go to a course in person so I'm hoping there is one available near me, if not me and the OH could just have a few days away, perfect excuse  as we didn't get our weekend away last year x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm glad that you like to experiment with food and that's cool about the bean sprouts  Please never apologise. Chit chat is good  Well done you for getting out and buying your hair straighteners and the earrings, which sound lovely. Im getting lazy at getting myself out of the house but must get on the bus sometime in the next few days to buy some bath bombs. I also love going out on a Friday lunchtime for something light to eat and a large glass of wine  Plus poor Mark has to be my chauffeur at the weekends unless we get the bus if we're going to partake in some wine. My diabetic forum FB friends know how partial I am to having wine lol  xx


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Just had a look at it, didn't realise it was linked to BERTIE, I completed that at the weekend  feel I would learn more if I could go to a course in person so I'm hoping there is one available near me, if not me and the OH could just have a few days away, perfect excuse  as we didn't get our weekend away last year x


Push the hospital to get you booked on a course. It is so important. Mind you when I eventually attended DAFNE after 42 years of diabetes they said that I should have been running the course and they weren't being sarky. The only reason I went was because my hospital insisted that I did it to get my pump. I think it was really helpful for all of the other participants x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

Haha you should've just stood up and said fair enough I'll just get on with it shall I now class lol ewww I can't stand the taste of wine my go to now on a Saturday with my tea is a small vodka and diet coke  haven't had any for a couple of weeks though x


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Mar 15, 2017)

@Kayl You're doing well. I'm just back from lunch out (big mistake, and unplanned besides) So my premeal was 5.6, and 2 hours after chicken & leek soup, and a chicken goujon wrap (bad idea) I have 9.0. OK I was not behaving, but if you are maintaining small increases after meals I think that would be a good thing. I think.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2017)

I had to behave myself on the course because until that month I had been a university lecturer for 12 years so jumping up and talking was second nature to me  oooh no vodka brings back bad memories of when somebody gave me a very large glass of what was meant to be vodka and orange juice but had hardly any orange juice!! This was a new boyfriend (now a long time ex) that I was trying to impress so I drank it quickly and, of course, was so drunk that it seemed a good idea to have another one. I wasn't very well afterwards. Then there was the time of Polish flavoured vodka at my friend's house. Well it tasted sooooo nice so I kept drinking it - don't think that Mark was very impressed with the after effects as he'd only just moved in with me  all consumed whilst diabetic with no lasting side effects apart from an aversion to vodka


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

AJLang said:


> I had to behave myself on the course because until that month I had been a university lecturer for 12 years so jumping up and talking was second nature to me  oooh no vodka brings back bad memories of when somebody gave me a very large glass of what was meant to be vodka and orange juice but had hardly any orange juice!! This was a new boyfriend (now a long time ex) that I was trying to impress so I drank it quickly and, of course, was so drunk that it seemed a good idea to have another one. I wasn't very well afterwards. Then there was the time of Polish flavoured vodka at my friend's house. Well it tasted sooooo nice so I kept drinking it - don't think that Mark was very impressed with the after effects as he'd only just moved in with me  all consumed whilst diabetic with no lasting side effects apart from an aversion to vodka


I used to be a lager drinker but it and my bs don't see eye to eye sometimes, I remember last year about this time actually I went to the darts doubles open with my OH and his work mate as they were playing in it I'd been drinking pint of lager and fruit cider all day until about 5pm and was fine well we went to his work mates brothers house and they are VERY big vodka drinkers, like your experience lots of vodka and barely any coke but i drank it to be polite, well me and the OH got a taxi home at the back of 9, I can remember being in the taxi but that's it, I ate my chinese etc and have no memory of that or changing into my pj's or anything  I asked my OH and mum lot's of questions the next day, something to do with the fresh air hitting me and that's it haha  x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2017)

Lol x Actually lager is the one and only drink that I had a problem with. This was when I was 16 and it gave me a bad hypo - but also in those days the insulin regime was a lot more rigid.
I had one night when I couldn't even remember getting in a taxi. This wasn't that long ago. It was a free bar all afternoon/evening and I'd spent quit a bit of time dancing with Benny from Abba. I remember trying to hijack the golf buggy meant, I think, for Anders Glenmark, but fortunately saw sense. But I don't remember getting the taxi back to the hotel but fortunately I wasn't I'll  xx


----------



## Sara W (Mar 15, 2017)

I'd be very happy to have your levels! In the month since diagnosis I've only had two readings under 10.

I agree you should give yourself some slack, and esp that you should stop worrying. 

Meanwhile, make a list of all the things you don't understand, and frame them as questions for your DN next time you see her. Tell her it's important you understand what you are aiming for, what the readings mean, why you are being asked to do certain things etc. I think they often forget how little we newbies know, and just assume we are au fait with what they are telling us, while we are floundering with too little information.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

sorry to bother all you guys but I'm looking for advice on my current readings from today waking - 6.3, 4 hours after that and before lunch - 7.3, 5 hours after that and before tea - 7.9 now I think these are bad but I'd appreciate the help of more experienced people x


----------



## Amigo (Mar 15, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> sorry to bother all you guys but I'm looking for advice on my current readings from today waking - 6.3, 4 hours after that and before lunch - 7.3, 5 hours after that and before tea - 7.9 now I think these are bad but I'd appreciate the help of more experienced people x



Sound spot on to me!


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2017)

Sound perfect to me  x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

So there's nothing wrong with going up slightly throughout the day? I haven't been told this I thought this was a bad thing x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2017)

It depends upon what your levels are at the start of the day. I would suggest phoning your DSN and asking for target levels and what you should do for each meal if you're not at the target level. We can't offer specific advice like that. But in my opinion your results today were great x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 15, 2017)

You're doing great @Kaylz


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

AJLang said:


> It depends upon what your levels are at the start of the day. I would suggest phoning your DSN and asking for target levels and what you should do for each meal if you're not at the target level. We can't offer specific advice like that. But in my opinion your results today were great x


My targets are pre meal 4-7 and she emailed me last week telling me not to correct unless a bit above my target but never told me what this 'bit' was so she's not been much help, I emailed her today about the correction but she's emailed me saying to leave it at 0.5 units and that's it x


----------



## Amigo (Mar 15, 2017)

These are the NICE guidelines for targets;

*

Non-diabetic**      pre-prandial    4.0 to 5.9 mmol/L  - under 7.8 mmol/L , post prandial
*Type 2 diabetes*  pre-prandial    4 to 7 mmol/L  - under 8.5 mmol/L, post prandial
*Type 1 diabetes * pre-prandial    5 to 7 mmol/L  - 5 to 9 mmol/L, post prandial

Your levels are spot on according to the official health guidance from what I can see Kaylz.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

Ok not looking so great now just done a 2 hour ish post meal and sitting at 11, the only thing I can put my finger on it maybe being is the yorkshire puddings as the readings were similar the last time I had them, even potato doesn't have that effect on me  x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

So this problem with the yorkshire puddings has now left me in a little bit of a dilemma as that's what was meant to be with tea again tomorrow  x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2017)

My only thought is check the packet and make sure that you've definitely got the carbs right. Although an 11 isn't brilliant it is ok.


----------



## Sara W (Mar 15, 2017)

I have to say every time I read 'two yorkshire puddings' on your menus I wince! That's almost pure carbs! Have roast parsnip, pumpkin, or sweet potato instead, or two lots of green veg, eg green beans and sprouts, or even frozen broad beans... 

But in general your levels are perfectly fine, imo: I'd be very happy if mine were that low: I've only twice in a month of testing got below double figures. I think you're worrying far too much.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

AJLang said:


> My only thought is check the packet and make sure that you've definitely got the carbs right. Although an 11 isn't brilliant it is ok.


I have read the packet a million times so I know it's correct lol obviously they just don't see eye to eye with me  x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2017)

Mmmmh then I'm confused by that. Sorry  x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2017)

Sara W said:


> I have to say every time I read 'two yorkshire puddings' on your menus I wince! That's almost pure carbs! Have roast parsnip, pumpkin, or sweet potato instead, or two lots of green veg, eg green beans and sprouts, or even frozen broad beans...
> 
> But in general your levels are perfectly fine, imo: I'd be very happy if mine were that low: I've only twice in a month of testing got below double figures. I think you're worrying far too much.


They are very small yorkshire puddings and are only 6.5g carbs each I'm not even eating 100g carbs a day, it's difficult to have the things you've suggested as my 84 year old grandad doesn't really like trying new things, I'm just trying to stay in control as I don't know what my levels were like in the hospital but my fasting level at the Dr the day I was taken is was I think 12mmol, the night I got out of the hospital at bed time I was 19 x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2017)

I just meant to add that yorkshires have never given me a noticeable problem with BG levels.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 15, 2017)

Sara W said:


> I have to say every time I read 'two yorkshire puddings' on your menus I wince! That's almost pure carbs! Have roast parsnip, pumpkin, or sweet potato instead, or two lots of green veg, eg green beans and sprouts, or even frozen broad beans...
> 
> But in general your levels are perfectly fine, imo: I'd be very happy if mine were that low: I've only twice in a month of testing got below double figures. I think you're worrying far too much.


Hi Sara there shouldn't normally be a problem for someone with Type 1 eating yorkshires. I noticed what you've said about your own readings. Are you getting help with this?


----------



## Robin (Mar 15, 2017)

Sara W said:


> have to say every time I read 'two yorkshire puddings' on your menus I wince! That's almost pure carbs


What's in your Yorkshires? I make my own, and find once I've added eggs and milk to not that much flour, I'm fine with them, the protein slows down the carb absorption and ( especially if you're eating them with meat and veg) the digestion rate seems to match the insulin absorption rate fairly well.
(This may be one of  the advantages of being on fast acting mealtime insulin, by the way, I think, Sara, you've been started on mixed insulin, if I remember rightly from your other thread. Novorapid seems to work well with a traditional meat and two veg meal, which is probably what the inventors had in mind when they were developing it)


----------



## trophywench (Mar 15, 2017)

Kay's on  Novorapid and Tresiba. 

So what's your BG after 3 hours and after 4 hours? Cos really, on fast acting insulin, say your BG is 5 before you eat, because that jab is going to work for up to 4.5 hours - you don't WANT your BG to go back down to 5 much before 3.5 - 4 hours, do you - otherwise by 4.5 hours when the Novo is over and done, you are likely to be hypo.

I was always told - assuming you eat at fairly regular intervals every 5-6 hours - 'as long as it's back to 5 (or whatever your pre-meal BG happened to be) when you test before the NEXT meal - then that's what you want'


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 16, 2017)

Kaylz your hba1c is absolutely spot on. Works out at an average of 5.2 which means your control is pretty much perfect. One mmol is pretty much insignificant anyway due to meter accuracies. I would suggest not getting too hung up on 0.3,0.4 etc as you can test with exactly the same finger prick and get two different results (try it. I was shocked first time!)

Your meter might be saying 6.4 but do it again and you might be 6.7 or maybe 6.8 for example. Also I'm not sure I'd want to be in the 4s two or three hours after eating as I know I'd end up going hypo since fast acting insulin lasts up to 4-5 hours.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 16, 2017)

@trophywench I don't know what they were at 3 and 4 hours but before starting tea it was 7.9 and over 5 hours later before bed I was 8.5 x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 16, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Kaylz your hba1c is absolutely spot on. Works out at an average of 5.2 which means your control is pretty much perfect. One mmol is pretty much insignificant anyway due to meter accuracies. I would suggest not getting too hung up on 0.3,0.4 etc as you can test with exactly the same finger prick and get two different results (try it. I was shocked first time!)
> 
> Your meter might be saying 6.4 but do it again and you might be 6.7 or maybe 6.8 for example. Also I'm not sure I'd want to be in the 4s two or three hours after eating as I know I'd end up going hypo since fast acting insulin lasts up to 4-5 hours.


My first hypo I pricked twice as I didn't believe it haha same finger 1 side gave me 3.0 and the other side gave me a 3.2, yeah I've been in the 4's 2 hours after eating so had to grab a biscuit or a crackerbread x


----------



## silentsquirrel (Mar 16, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> @trophywench I don't know what they were at 3 and 4 hours but before starting tea it was 7.9 and over 5 hours later before bed I was 8.5 x


Which is well within 15% from 7.9, so back to where you started, given meter tolerances, great!
It's so easy to forget about the 15%.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 16, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> @trophywench I don't know what they were at 3 and 4 hours but before starting tea it was 7.9 and over 5 hours later before bed I was 8.5 x



That's pretty much spot on. If you had a CGM or a Libre I'm sure it would show a teeny tiny rise or a straight line. It's almost impossible to have a straight line after every meal because we're human!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 16, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> That's pretty much spot on. If you had a CGM or a Libre I'm sure it would show a teeny tiny rise or a straight line. It's almost impossible to have a straight line after every meal because we're human!



It is spot on, Kaylz !

(I just wish Frankie Goes to Cricklewood would re-release their first hit - cos you NEED to !) (Mind, I'd rather WATCH Right Said Fred, meself LOL)  (He certainly was, wasn't he?)


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 16, 2017)

trophywench said:


> It is spot on, Kaylz !
> 
> (I just wish Frankie Goes to Cricklewood would re-release their first hit - cos you NEED to !) (Mind, I'd rather WATCH Right Said Fred, meself LOL)  (He certainly was, wasn't he?)


So now I don't understand what it means if my post meal is much lower than my pre meal but by next meal I'm like .4 higher than my previous pre meal x


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 16, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> So now I don't understand what it means if my post meal is much lower than my pre meal but by next meal I'm like .4 higher than my previous pre meal x



Don't worry about the .4. Like I said earlier, it could be wrong. You can even use the same drop of blood and two different meters and get different results. Each result is allowed to be 10-15% above or below what it actually is. 6.4 could actually be 5.9 or 6.9 for example.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 16, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Don't worry about the .4. Like I said earlier, it could be wrong. You can even use the same drop of blood and two different meters and get different results. Each result is allowed to be 10-15% above or below what it actually is. 6.4 could actually be 5.9 or 6.9 for example.


I'm not worried about the .4 it's that like today and yesterday for instance I've had my lunch and been sitting in the 7's pre meal but 2 hours after I'm sitting in the 5's so worried about what that means as if I was lower pre meal I would be hypo x


----------



## trophywench (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes it does mean that.

Test after 3 hrs and again after 4 hrs.  You need to see whether that amount of carbs (and what they consisted of) actually last you, the amount of time your N is active. 

Has every gram of carb yet hit your bloodstream - or are they slow release carb - or are they fast release but there was some fat which slows em down?  (Bread's quick - spread it with butter and you slow it down.  Put jam on it - fast again.  Coronation Chicken on it instead - and slows it down even more than just bread and butter cos of the fat in the mayo.  Spuds are quick - roast or mash them and you slow em down, except because you've broken down any remaining cellulose in the mashing, you've speeded em up again...)

It is exceedingly complex - and most of us can't and won't spend very much time on doing all the possible intricate equations at every damn mealtime - so we are satisfied with 'there or thereabouts' if we're going to spend more time just having a normal life than we are caring for our D.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 16, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Yes it does mean that.
> 
> Test after 3 hrs and again after 4 hrs.  You need to see whether that amount of carbs (and what they consisted of) actually last you, the amount of time your N is active.
> 
> ...




That's very interesting @trophywench, great information, thanks


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 16, 2017)

I had a boiled egg mashed with butter and mayo on 2 slices of 50/50 bread, 7.5 was starting point, 2 hours was 5.4, 3 hours 10 minutes ish I'm at 7.4, so I don't understand what to do in order to stop the huge decrease x


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I had a boiled egg mashed with butter and mayo on 2 slices of 50/50 bread, 7.5 was starting point, 2 hours was 5.4, 3 hours 10 minutes ish I'm at 7.4, so I don't understand what to do in order to stop the huge decrease x


Sometimes it can be a timing issue. If you're dipping in the middle of the four hour period, it sounds like the insulin is getting there first, so try delaying your injection by, say, 10 mins to start with, then another ten if it's still happening, and so on. Then treat similar meals the same. (If you're having more carb and less fat/protein in you rmeal, you may find you have to inject earlier.)


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 16, 2017)

Robin said:


> Sometimes it can be a timing issue. If you're dipping in the middle of the four hour period, it sounds like the insulin is getting there first, so try delaying your injection by, say, 10 mins to start with, then another ten if it's still happening, and so on. Then treat similar meals the same. (If you're having more carb and less fat/protein in you rmeal, you may find you have to inject earlier.)



I pretty much follow this. If I'm having a meal that's mainly carbs, I'll inject up to 20 mins before but if my meal is mainly protein often I can inject just before I start to eat. (also if I'm eating something with a lot of fat in, I split my injection. If I'm ordering a takeaway pizza I'll inject half before I eat then half after I've finished to try stop the 4-5 hour spikes)


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 16, 2017)

You are still in a perfectly normal range, Kaylz,  so it isn't a 'huge' decrease anyway. There's no need to stop it happening if you don't go hypo or hyper. You're doing it more or less right, so relax. 

You aren't a proper diabetic unless you've had a hypo for no reason that you can figure, or you've woken up with a BG of 14 for no apparent reason. That's diabetic life, you run it, you don't let it run you.


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> You are still in a perfectly normal range, Kaylz,  so it isn't a 'huge' decrease anyway. There's no need to stop it happening if you don't go hypo or hyper. You're doing it more or less right, so relax.
> 
> You aren't a proper diabetic unless you've had a hypo for no reason that you can figure, or you've woken up with a BG of 14 for no apparent reason. That's diabetic life, you run it, you don't let it run you.


Kaylz was saying a few posts further up, what would happen if she had been, say, 5.5 before the meal instead of 7.5, because that would have dropped her into hypo territory, so just as well to have a strategy for dealing with it, just in case.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 16, 2017)

Robin said:


> Sometimes it can be a timing issue. If you're dipping in the middle of the four hour period, it sounds like the insulin is getting there first, so try delaying your injection by, say, 10 mins to start with, then another ten if it's still happening, and so on. Then treat similar meals the same. (If you're having more carb and less fat/protein in you rmeal, you may find you have to inject earlier.)


I only inject 10 minutes before my sandwich as it is lol x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 16, 2017)

@Kaylz. Hi - just popped in here to see how you're doing. You sound as if you've got yourself into a right muddle - unnecessarily I think. I profess I know nothing about T1 or insulin dependency but after reading the posts above - I see you have been given some very good sound advice - I'd say take it with open arms 

I'd like to know if you have any hobbies or interests - I believe if you did, then it would give you a break to engross yourself in something other than your D. I say this in the most caring & kindest way possible. I realise you are terribly anxious at this minute but that will not help your bgls. You've made some lovely meals, some of which have inspired me to make too (ie pork loin chops)

Keep going as you are, you're doing really well - and attend that Course - nothing ventured, nothing gained!
Take care Kaylz x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 16, 2017)

wirralass said:


> @Kaylz. Hi - just popped in here to see how you're doing. You sound as if you've got yourself into a right muddle - unnecessarily I think. I profess I know nothing about T1 or insulin dependency but after reading the posts above - I see you have been given some very good sound advice - I'd say take it with open arms
> 
> I'd like to know if you have any hobbies or interests - I believe if you did, then it would give you a break to engross yourself in something other than your D. I say this in the most caring & kindest way possible. I realise you are terribly anxious at this minute but that will not help your bgls. You've made some lovely meals, some of which have inspired me to make too (ie pork loin chops)
> 
> ...


I have gotten myself into a right muddle and very anxious about things so the DSN Alison I was seeing has ordered I go out to the hospital on Tuesday to see Paul my original DSN, my problem is I get in a right panic as I still don't get everything and I know I'm not supposed to be all clued up yet but I really am worried about going wrong somewhere, no I don't have any hobbies now really I used to go out and play darts or pool every week but it's just not the same anymore, I'm so hung up on all of this that I don't do much at all, I'm going to be treating myself to a low carb chocolate pud on Saturday after my tea, making it myself of course, I'm on my own for tea this Saturday as OH is going out, we ain't getting on too well at the moment with all of this and to be honest I feel like we are spending more and more time arguing and spending more time apart, I will try and get on a course and thanks @wirralass you are such a lovely person, why can't there be more like you and everyone else on here where I live it would be a much nicer place then x


----------



## khskel (Mar 16, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I only inject 10 minutes before my sandwich as it is lol x


Hi @Kaylz I find that I have to time my injections differently for different meals. Breakfast I'm 20 mins before eating, lunch just before and evening meal first instalment 15 mins after eating. It took quite a bit of trial and error but those timings work for me but as Robin says you may have to adjust for amount of fat/carbs. You'll get there in the end but you may have to experiment. If you do decide to have a bash tread carefully and only make one small change at a time so you can see what happens. I'm 2 1/2 years in and it took me a year to be confident to fully take my destiny in my own hands, as has been said before it's a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks @khskel, 10 minutes before is fine for any other meal but I might give it then eat straight away at lunch time tomorrow or give it 5 minutes to get going, I will work something out  x


----------



## Amigo (Mar 16, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I have gotten myself into a right muddle and very anxious about things so the DSN Alison I was seeing has ordered I go out to the hospital on Tuesday to see Paul my original DSN, my problem is I get in a right panic as I still don't get everything and I know I'm not supposed to be all clued up yet but I really am worried about going wrong somewhere, no I don't have any hobbies now really I used to go out and play darts or pool every week but it's just not the same anymore, I'm so hung up on all of this that I don't do much at all, I'm going to be treating myself to a low carb chocolate pud on Saturday after my tea, making it myself of course, I'm on my own for tea this Saturday as OH is going out, we ain't getting on too well at the moment with all of this and to be honest I feel like we are spending more and more time arguing and spending more time apart, I will try and get on a course and thanks @wirralass you are such a lovely person, why can't there be more like you and everyone else on here where I live it would be a much nicer place then x



I can tell you're very stressed and anxious about all this Kaylz and to the extent that it's dominating your life and occupying your every thought. That's not good for you and it sounds like it's impacting on your relationship and social life too. The crazy thing is you're doing so well but can't acknowledge it because the worry is consuming everything. 
I wonder if there's a psychologist attached to your Diabetic Unit and I say that in the kindest possible terms because I think you need to find a way to control your fears around this. You understand what you need to do but can't give yourself permission to live your life normally and that's such a shame. You need to get back to your previous normal routine and getting on the course and finding someone to talk these fears through with will help enormously. Sending best wishes.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 16, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I can tell you're very stressed and anxious about all this Kaylz and to the extent that it's dominating your life and occupying your every thought. That's not good for you and it sounds like it's impacting on your relationship and social life too. The crazy thing is you're doing so well but can't acknowledge it because the worry is consuming everything.
> I wonder if there's a psychologist attached to your Diabetic Unit and I say that in the kindest possible terms because I think you need to find a way to control your fears around this. You understand what you need to do but can't give yourself permission to live your life normally and that's such a shame. You need to get back to your previous normal routine and getting on the course and finding someone to talk these fears through with will help enormously. Sending best wishes.


I know what your saying is with the best intentions and I am quite willing to admit I do need help, I'm going to speak to Paul on Tuesday so hopefully that will help a but until I can get something else sorted, thank you x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 17, 2017)

@Kaylz. Hi hun. I'm wondering if a different strategy would help you as to when & how much insulin you need & how much to adjust. For example:- 
*Eat exactly* *the very same meals, snacks & drinks every day *at the same time if at all possible, for *2 consecutive days (or even 3) *_without any variations whatsoever -  _because I believe it could give you a great opportunity for you to become more confident and less anxious in what you are doing. ie:-
Have the *same breakfast, *the *same lunch & *the *same* *dinner *and the *same snacks & drinks at the same time every day.*
This routine may sound a boring strategy Kaylz but it might just work for you and I sincerely hope it does because I and others are very concerned for your well being & mental health.
When you see Paul on Tuesday take with you a list of the things that are causing you worry & anxiety - and make notes during your discussion with him so you can refresh your memory at home. Ask him about the above strategy please because I wouldn't want to suggest anything that would be harmful nor be right for you.
Also may I suggest that between meals & to take you away from your diabetes environment - that you go for a walk - visit your local library - amble around the shops - go to the park or cinema if there's one in your vicinity - or maybe a bus ride -  anything to distance your mind from diabetes for a wee while - freeing it up to think of alternatives & to maybe plan ahead.
I'm genuinely sorry to hear of your relationship problems Kaylz, so not nice - particularly at this moment in time when you need to rely upon his support - but I trust that once you are confident with your diabetes - your OH & yourself may be able to be to discuss your differences and decide which paths you each wish to choose to follow.
Now go and treat yourself to a big bunch of flowers - you deserve that at least 

You take care now K, x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

@wirralass I've been eating the same breakfast for weeks now, lunch is usually the same 2 days in a row and as it's not just me I can't have the same for tea everynight, I can't go for a scope at shops or anything as there is basically nothing in my town and as for a walk that will not be possible for a few days as I've hurt my leg when I fell on it last night, I've already got everything written down for Paul but I may think of other things and I always go armed with paper and a pen haha, I have hayfever so flowers probably aren't the best idea either lol, thank you everyone for your support I really appreciate it  x


----------



## Amigo (Mar 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> @wirralass I've been eating the same breakfast for weeks now, lunch is usually the same 2 days in a row and as it's not just me I can't have the same for tea everynight, I can't go for a scope at shops or anything as there is basically nothing in my town and as for a walk that will not be possible for a few days as I've hurt my leg when I fell on it last night, I've already got everything written down for Paul but I may think of other things and I always go armed with paper and a pen haha, I have hayfever so flowers probably aren't the best idea either lol, thank you everyone for your support I really appreciate it  x



You'll see that people care about helping you to feel comfortable with managing this Kaylz but there's also the other elements of extending your oppprtunities so you don't have so much time to fret about things. It sounds like there's limited opportunities in your town hun but is there no chance of work that would interest you?


----------



## AJLang (Mar 17, 2017)

Or if not work how about volunteering? What hobbies do you enjoy in the house? Our town is awful and I can't get out much on my own but I find that it's like a breath of fresh if I go out to buy an ingredient for cooking (or if I eat lunch something for lunch) or sometimes literally just going on the bus to/from town for a change of scenery. If you have your food delivered eg by Tesco or Asda leave some of the items off of the delivery and go to buy them yourself for you or your grandad. I know that you've got to stay in at the moment because of your leg but be careful of staying in too much. I'm speaking from experience because I've spent the last week feeling too anxious to go out on my own - it doesn't help that I can't walk very far - but I plan to go out three weekdays next week. If money is tight what about the library? What hobbies do you do indoors?


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 17, 2017)

@Amigo. Good idea Amigo x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 17, 2017)

And do treat yourself. I'm sure that Flutterby, who has just reached her 40th year of diabetes will quite happily tell you that her favourite phrase is CAKE!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

Amigo said:


> You'll see that people care about helping you to feel comfortable with managing this Kaylz but there's also the other elements of extending your oppprtunities so you don't have so much time to fret about things. It sounds like there's limited opportunities in your town hun but is there no chance of work that would interest you?


There are no job opportunities in the area that would be worth doing at all, the only ones at the moment are like 5 hours a week and in another town so not worth it for travel expenses etc, I was on work experience at Semi Chem when all this started and had 1 week left to do but that got forgotten about as my circumstances changed, I'm very welcome to go back when I'm ready to do so and I want to go back, but I want to get all my hospital appointments out of the way first as it's easier to work out a rota for me then, they were very understanding of it all and the Assistant Manager's husband is also a Type 1 so I would certainly feel comfortable there, hopefully I will get back soon but I'm also concerned about the effects or working the delivery would be, I don't want to reduce my insulin and end up high cause I've not worked out as I thought I would but I also don't want to take the same and end up having a hypo in the shop x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

AJLang said:


> Or if not work how about volunteering? What hobbies do you enjoy in the house? Our town is awful and I can't get out much on my own but I find that it's like a breath of fresh if I go out to buy an ingredient for cooking (or if I eat lunch something for lunch) or sometimes literally just going on the bus to/from town for a change of scenery. If you have your food delivered eg by Tesco or Asda leave some of the items off of the delivery and go to buy them yourself for you or your grandad. I know that you've got to stay in at the moment because of your leg but be careful of staying in too much. I'm speaking from experience because I've spent the last week feeling too anxious to go out on my own - it doesn't help that I can't walk very far - but I plan to go out three weekdays next week. If money is tight what about the library? What hobbies do you do indoors?


I know what you mean I'm not going out very much at all at the moment, just to appointments, but partly because the people I got on with before don't want anything to do with me anymore which has knocked my confidence even more, how can they be so mean to discard someone from their life just because they have diabetes and have to be careful of drinking and they have to inject themselves, people can be so cruel  I haven't had the kit kat yet but I did have a kinder milk slice with my lunch today, I used to adore them when I was younger and they've just been re-released in britain and oh my it was so good and just as I remember and @Flutterby has suggested I treat myself to something else not food related as well so I mentioned to her that I wanted A Street Cat Named Bob on DVD, she told me she's watched it and it's really good so I will be going on Amazon at some point to get that too  x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 17, 2017)

That's great about the DVD. If I were you I would put on your discussion list about managing diabetes at work so that you can go back. In my opinion working is excellent for lots of reasons. I hated having to retire from work and I only did that because of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and my eyes - neither of which are caused by diabetes. That is a shame about your friends.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

AJLang said:


> That's great about the DVD. If I were you I would put on your discussion list about managing diabetes at work so that you can go back. In my opinion working is excellent for lots of reasons. I hated having to retire from work and I only did that because of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and my eyes - neither of which are caused by diabetes. That is a shame about your friends.


I have an appointment about my eyes on Wednesday at the hospital 30 miles away, my dad's OH is taking me through and my OH has taken the day off work to come with me, I'm hoping it's all good news but I'm really nervous about it  x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 17, 2017)

Massive good luck with your eye appointment. It's easier said than done not to worry about but I'm sure that you will be fine. I've started doing relaxation exercises, Headspace meditation and using CBT techniques to help distract me so that I've really reduced my worry about my eyes etc. They really help me.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you hun  I could really do without going back for more injections  sorry if I sound really thick but what is CBT techniques? x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 17, 2017)

CBT is cognitive behavioural therapy. It helps you to think about things in a different way and focus on breathing etc. at first I was sceptical but it has really helped me a lot. For example it got me through my glaucoma eye lasering two weeks ago even though I had previously had a big fear of lasering.  There can be a waiting list for CBT but you can get referred via your GP or even possibly your DSN or it may even be possible to self refer.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 17, 2017)

@Kaylz . It was just a thought Kaylz - I didn't know you suffer with hayfever
I'm sorry to hear you had a fall last night & hurt your knee, I hope is better by Tuesday to enable you to meet your appointment with Paul! Do you be need crutches or an ambulance to take you there?! Ha!

You say you're grandad doesnt like trying new things - but this isn't about your grandad - it's about YOU so - don't put Yorkshire puds on his plate! Problem solved Also if your OH doesn't like what you are doing for tea then perhaps he can see to his own tea & you do what you want for yourself, Simps!!
My grandson comes to mine once a week for dinner, i cook what he likes & do something else for myself if I don't or can't have the same. No problem.

I believe you have become overly obsessive now with your Diabetes Kaykz and that is a negative place to be in for yourself & for your bgls. You are allowing your Diabetes to control you - YOU should be you controlling it.

I've almost exhausted all of my idea's that could be of help to you but it's like hitting a brick wall because, with respect, you seem to have an excuse for not allowing yourself to accept any suggestions from any of us folk here - we are all doing our utmost to help & guide you in the right direction & to keep you in a safe place.

I sincerely hope that you come away from your meeting with Paul on Tuesday with a positive mind & loaded with such information that will help you with your Diabetes journey as you cannot continue on the road that you are presently on. Would it make you feel better if you could see Paul on a weekly basis - and could that be arranged do you think?

It would do you the world of good to return to your previous job and wow that your ex employer has held your job open for you. The friends you had weren't really true friends were they - if they were then they wouldn't have deserted you in your hour of need.

Sending lots of good luck for your eye appointment next week & likewise with Paul. Take care you x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 17, 2017)

AJLang said:


> Or if not work how about volunteering? What hobbies do you enjoy in the house? Our town is awful and I can't get out much on my own but I find that it's like a breath of fresh if I go out to buy an ingredient for cooking (or if I eat lunch something for lunch) or sometimes literally just going on the bus to/from town for a change of scenery. If you have your food delivered eg by Tesco or Asda leave some of the items off of the delivery and go to buy them yourself for you or your grandad. I know that you've got to stay in at the moment because of your leg but be careful of staying in too much. I'm speaking from experience because I've spent the last week feeling too anxious to go out on my own - it doesn't help that I can't walk very far - but I plan to go out three weekdays next week. If money is tight what about the library? What hobbies do you do indoors?


Some good sugestions there AJ x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

@wirralass I feel like I could do with a set of crutches at the moment hobbling around is certainly no fun, well for others to look at maybe but not for me lol, my OH cook yeah right he is 30 and didn't know how to fry an egg until a couple of years ago, I don't know if the thing every week would be possible but I could do with more contact to be honest, it wasn't a paid position at Semi Chem just an 8 week thing so not a job to go back to but volunteering it would be thank you x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 17, 2017)

Sorry to hear you're having such a tough time @Kaylz (((hugs))) can you get an appointment with your gp and explain how you're feeling? I did this last year when I was suffering badly with anxiety which was fast leading me into a depressive state. I was prescribed sertraline which helped me to re balance my mood and I also went on the waiting list for CBT, mentioned further up. Anxiety is such a horrible thing to have, I can empathise with you.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

Our GP surgery is c**p they only do on the day appointments and it's difficult to get one of them, everyone starts phoning at 8 on the dot so by the time you get through all the appointments with the actual doctors are gone, that's when they actually answer the phone as they often just let it ring too, I wouldn't really feel comfortable talking to a GP anyway unfortunately as my GP retired a few years ago so haven't actually seen one in years and there is one specific one I wouldn't see and that's usually the person you get seen by as not very many people like her I know I can just let it all out to Paul as I really like him and trust him unlike the female DSN I have seen the past twice, it's just all taking over and I feel like I'm losing control  thanks for your support @Lucy Honeychurch x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Our GP surgery is c**p they only do on the day appointments and it's difficult to get one of them, everyone starts phoning at 8 on the dot so by the time you get through all the appointments with the actual doctors are gone, that's when they actually answer the phone as they often just let it ring too, I wouldn't really feel comfortable talking to a GP anyway unfortunately as my GP retired a few years ago so haven't actually seen one in years and there is one specific one I wouldn't see and that's usually the person you get seen by as not very many people like her I know I can just let it all out to Paul as I really like him and trust him unlike the female DSN I have seen the past twice, it's just all taking over and I feel like I'm losing control  thanks for your support @Lucy Honeychurch x




That's a shame about your surgery, but it's good you can trust and talk to Paul, I hope he can help you. In the meanwhile rest your leg and I hope things improve with you oh.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you very much, I hope so too, and yeah it's not sore when I'm sitting so forgot and tried to curl it and sit on it big mistake but I've done it twice so far today lol feel like an idiot for falling trying to shake mu slipper off but never mind haha x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 17, 2017)

@Lucy Honeychurch. Hi. I see where you're coming from Lucy & indeed looking from the outside in - that course of action may well be what @Kaylz needs -perhaps on a short term basis to see her through what is clearly a most distressing & difficult time for her. I'm not qualified medically to advise her to go down that road. The next best thing, as you say, an appointment with her GP. (Sorry Kaylz for talking behind your back xxx)


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Our GP surgery is c**p they only do on the day appointments and it's difficult to get one of them, everyone starts phoning at 8 on the dot so by the time you get through all the appointments with the actual doctors are gone, that's when they actually answer the phone as they often just let it ring too, I wouldn't really feel comfortable talking to a GP anyway unfortunately as my GP retired a few years ago so haven't actually seen one in years and there is one specific one I wouldn't see and that's usually the person you get seen by as not very many people like her I know I can just let it all out to Paul as I really like him and trust him unlike the female DSN I have seen the past twice, it's just all taking over and I feel like I'm losing control  thanks for your support @Lucy Honeychurch x


Can you not book appointments online?


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Thank you very much, I hope so too, and yeah it's not sore when I'm sitting so forgot and tried to curl it and sit on it big mistake but I've done it twice so far today lol feel like an idiot for falling trying to shake mu slipper off but never mind haha x


Do you know what Kaylz - it seems no matter which corner you turn, there's always something there to block your every move, you poor thing. I truly hope that your situation changes for the better following your appointment with Paul on Tuesday, and that thereafter you will be able to administer your insulin with confidence. xxx


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh Kaylz! I just want to sit down with you with a coffee and a big slice of cake to have a good chat! Unfortunately the circa 300 miles between us might be a bit of a block to that  Having diabetes does sometimes feel like you're in a dark and lonely place, but you will get through this and it will get easier - I promise! I hope your appointment on Tuesday goes well and it eases your anxiety a bit xxx


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> @wirralass I feel like I could do with a set of crutches at the moment hobbling around is certainly no fun, well for others to look at maybe but not for me lol, my OH cook yeah right he is 30 and didn't know how to fry an egg until a couple of years ago, I don't know if the thing every week would be possible but I could do with more contact to be honest, it wasn't a paid position at Semi Chem just an 8 week thing so not a job to go back to but volunteering it would be thank you x


You can only but ask Paul & emphasise to him that you would need / like to see him more often, at the very least til you get a hold of the insulin thing. ((Hug)) x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Can you not book appointments online?


No we don't have that option up here unfortunately x


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Do you know what Kaylz - it seems no matter which corner you turn, there's always something there to block your every move, you poor thing. I truly hope that your situation changes for the better following your appointment with Paul on Tuesday, and that thereafter you will be able to administer your insulin with confidence. xxx


I can take my insulin no problem it's the thought of what it might cause that worries me, I was dealing with it like it was easy to start with so I don't know why I've turned into this, it's only since the 4 hypos I had the other week so that's the only thing I can put it down to x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Kaylz I would suggest looking at this site. I use it a lot when I need to improve how I'm feeling. There's lots of tips to look at. It includes the relaxation tools that I use and on there there is also a PDF document with lots of great tips. It's designed for my county but anyone can access the online resourceshttp://www.changingmindscentre.co.uk


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

Ginny03 said:


> Oh Kaylz! I just want to sit down with you with a coffee and a big slice of cake to have a good chat! Unfortunately the circa 300 miles between us might be a bit of a block to that  Having diabetes does sometimes feel like you're in a dark and lonely place, but you will get through this and it will get easier - I promise! I hope your appointment on Tuesday goes well and it eases your anxiety a bit xxx


Thanks Ginny, it feels so much worse when so called 'normal' people are telling you to relax but they don't actually know what it feels like, there are a couple of Type 1's I know live in my town, the 2 I know best not being in the best of health or have good bs readings due to their own actions, one who regularly has bs in the 30's due to too much lager and thinks there's nothing wrong with it so even though I know them I wouldn't feel comfortable going to them for advice I guess I'm just feeling pretty isolated at the moment but I know things can't continue the way they are going so I must make a stand and try and become my old self again xx


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

AJLang said:


> Hi Kaylz I would suggest looking at this site. I use it a lot when I need to improve how I'm feeling. There's lots of tips to look at. It includes the relaxation tools that I use and on there there is also a PDF document with lots of great tips. It's designed for my county but anyone can access the online resourceshttp://www.changingmindscentre.co.uk


Thanks AJ I will go and take a look at that  x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 17, 2017)

The specific link for the relaxation is http://www.changingmindscentre.co.uk/v/relaxation_tools 
You just need to press the play button and it's about 25 minutes. I try to use it every week day and I notice it when I've stopped using it  x


----------



## AJLang (Mar 17, 2017)

Plus there is Headspace which everyone is raving about. I started to feel the benefits once I started doing it every day. It only takes ten minutes a day and the first ten days are free
https://www.headspace.com/signup?ut...ken=google-b&gclid=CLje1vWC3tICFYQ4GwodTIINkA


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

AJLang said:


> The specific link for the relaxation is http://www.changingmindscentre.co.uk/v/relaxation_tools
> You just need to press the play button and it's about 25 minutes. I try to use it every week day and I notice it when I've stopped using it  x


I will bookmark the page and take a look at it on Monday actually when I'm on my own, have some relaxing time to myself then x


----------



## Owen (Mar 17, 2017)

@Kaylz where you are at the moment, I have been there.

1 Diabetes will only kill you if you let it
2 Running slightly high blood sugar in the short term until you get the hang of it is no big deal
3 Change your doctors until you find a helpful one
4 Get some CBT, I needed it and so do you
5 Kick your partner up the Jacksie, he can sort his own food out. Focus on your own stuff
6 Try to chill out a little

Finally begin by doing these things one at a time. Allow yourself one hour a day to be anxious but take back the other 23 hours.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks Ginny, it feels so much worse when so called 'normal' people are telling you to relax but they don't actually know what it feels like, there are a couple of Type 1's I know live in my town, the 2 I know best not being in the best of health or have good bs readings due to their own actions, one who regularly has bs in the 30's due to too much lager and thinks there's nothing wrong with it so even though I know them I wouldn't feel comfortable going to them for advice I guess I'm just feeling pretty isolated at the moment but I know things can't continue the way they are going so I must make a stand and try and become my old self again xx


Hurray - good positive thinking Kaylz - now you're talking gal!  xxx (((huge hugs)))


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> No we don't have that option up here unfortunately x


That is a shame as i made Appointments with my first choice of Doctor, using the  system.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2017)

Owen said:


> @Kaylz where you are at the moment, I have been there.
> 
> 1 Diabetes will only kill you if you let it
> 2 Running slightly high blood sugar in the short term until you get the hang of it is no big deal
> ...


Changing Doctors is not always easy these days. There might not be another practice where Kaylz is.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Changing Doctors is not always easy these days. There might not be another practice where Kaylz is.


No the other nearest surgery is over 10 miles away and I don't fancy that trip every 3 months just for an injection either lol x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> No the other nearest surgery is over 10 miles away and I don't fancy that trip every 3 months just for an injection either lol x


I half expected that as i got the impression from what you have posted that there would not be.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I can take my insulin no problem it's the thought of what it might cause that worries me, I was dealing with it like it was easy to start with so I don't know why I've turned into this, it's only since the 4 hypos I had the other week so that's the only thing I can put it down to x


Are you sure they are hypos and not panic attacks?


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks Ginny, it feels so much worse when so called 'normal' people are telling you to relax but they don't actually know what it feels like


The trouble is the 'abnormal' ones *points to self* are telling you to relax too - you are doing so well and it worries us all that you don't seem to be able to recognise that. I think your biggest problem is a lack of guidance - hopefully if you can get some more info to understand your blood sugars, it'll give you your confidence back - and then you can get your life back! x
Ps, I know one who runs along in the 20s and 30s too and has done for many years... surprisingly enough I never went to him for advice! Tbh I'm surprised he is not in worse shape than he is - all limbs and sight still intact!!!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Are you sure they are hypos and not panic attacks?


Eerm yes I check my levels at the time as I'm not feeling right and they have always been under 4 xx


----------



## Owen (Mar 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Eerm yes I check my levels at the time as I'm not feeling right and they have always been under 4 xx


The only way they can be under 4 is through your actions. You have to wake up and realise this. Either use less insulin or eat more carbohydrate. You are the only person that can control that and need to start making sensible choices. I am sorry if this sounds hard but it is a fact.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

Owen said:


> The only way they can be under 4 is through your actions. You have to wake up and realise this. Either use less insulin or eat more carbohydrate. You are the only person that can control that and need to start making sensible choices. I am sorry if this sounds hard but it is a fact.


That is very harsh and uncalled for imo, yes it was due to too much insulin I know that but not my fault as the same thing had been working for weeks, I changed my ratio accordingly but it doesn't mean it won't happen again, I am making sensible choices however if you think otherwise please do tell me


----------



## Robin (Mar 17, 2017)

Owen said:


> The only way they can be under 4 is through your actions. You have to wake up and realise this. Either use less insulin or eat more carbohydrate. You are the only person that can control that and need to start making sensible choices. I am sorry if this sounds hard but it is a fact.


That's a bit harsh, most of us on insulin have hypos sometimes, even though we try to avoid them. Kaylz was replying to Wirralass here, who was suggesting her hypo symptoms were due to panic attacks.
Also, Kaylz is finding things tough at the moment because, I suspect, having been doing well, things have fallen apart because she is in the honeymoon period, when things suddenly get unpredictable. I've been there, it's like wrestling an octopus.


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 17, 2017)

That's unnecessarily harsh - particularly when aimed at someone who is working as hard as Kaylz is to get things right - and also completely wrong. As I have learnt over the years, sometimes your diabetes throws you a curve ball and your sugars can take a dive for no noticable reason. With me it's usually because of stress - and there is not a damn thing you can do about it and its certainly not 'through your actions'. Equally sometimes your insulin needs can suddenly change for no noticeable reason and you can end up with a string of lows until you adjust and sort yourself out again. None of us are perfect!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

Ginny03 said:


> That's unnecessarily harsh - particularly when aimed at someone who is working as hard as Kaylz is to get things right - and also completely wrong. As I have learnt over the years, sometimes your diabetes throws you a curve ball and your sugars can take a dive for no noticable reason. With me it's usually because of stress - and there is not a damn thing you can do about it and its certainly not 'through your actions'. Equally sometimes your insulin needs can suddenly change for no noticeable reason and you can end up with a string of lows until you adjust and sort yourself out again. None of us are perfect!


That's exactly what happened I had been requiring 1:10 for my sandwich basically since December then overnight my body decided to be different and require a 1:12 which yes doesn't sound a lot to anyone but means I now only take 3 units instead of 4, I didn't 'choose' to have a hypo, who would I felt awful afterwards thanks for your support @Ginny03 and @Robin x


----------



## Owen (Mar 17, 2017)

Admins please remove from a site that actively encourages people to put themselves in danger. @Kaylz I strongly recommend that utilise Diabetes UK helpline.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

Owen said:


> Admins please remove from a site that actively encourages people to put themselves in danger. @Kaylz I strongly recommend that utilise Diabetes UK helpline.


Who is encouraging people to put themselves in danger, I can't see that to have happened


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> That's exactly what happened I had been requiring 1:10 for my sandwich basically since December then overnight my body decided to be different and require a 1:12 which yes doesn't sound a lot to anyone but means I now only take 3 units instead of 4, I didn't 'choose' to have a hypo, who would I felt awful afterwards thanks for your support @Ginny03 and @Robin x


It happens occasionally love - to the vast majority of us. You acted quickly to seek help and adjust to a new ratio to stop the hypos. No one can ask more of you than that. X


----------



## Robin (Mar 17, 2017)

Owen said:


> Admins please remove from a site that actively encourages people to put themselves in danger. @Kaylz I strongly recommend that utilise Diabetes UK helpline.


I'm sorry, Owen, but I don't understand where you're coming from. Nobody is suggesting that anyone ought to be hypo in the normal course of events. What we are saying is that, despite best efforts, they will sometimes occur. Better to admit to having them occasionally, than feel that you're never allowed to mention  one, and make people feel a failure if they are having them.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

Ginny03 said:


> It happens occasionally love - to the vast majority of us. You acted quickly to seek help and adjust to a new ratio to stop the hypos. No one can ask more of you than that. X


Yes I've read that quite a few people on here have to change their ratios when warmer weather kicks in etc as long as I'm prepared I will work it out lol x


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 17, 2017)

Robin said:


> That's a bit harsh, most of us on insulin have hypos sometimes, even though we try to avoid them. Kaylz was replying to Wirralass here, who was suggesting her hypo symptoms were due to panic attacks.
> Also, Kaylz is finding things tough at the moment because, I suspect, having been doing well, things have fallen apart because she is in the honeymoon period, when things suddenly get unpredictable. I've been there, it's like wrestling an octopus.


No offence Robin but I wasn't suggesting that at all. I was merely wondering if Kaylz (Mindful of her intelligence) could have suffered panic attacks as opposed to hypos - or as well as, which under the circumstances she might very well have done so for all I know. But Kaylz obviously is very sure that she suffers hypos so enough said. I meant no harm in what I said or indeed anything I say on here,  I have worked tirelessly all evening with everyone else here for hours in trying to help & suport Kaylz. 
I'm not giving up on you Kaylz xx but i think this thread has exceeded it's limits now.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

wirralass said:


> No offence Robin but I wasn't suggesting that at all. I was merely wondering if Kaylz (Mindful of her intelligence) could have suffered panic attacks as opposed to hypos - or as well as, which under the circumstances she might very well have done so for all I know. But Kaylz obviously is very sure that she suffers hypos so enough said. I meant no harm in what I said or indeed anything I say on here,  I have worked tirelessly all evening with everyone else here for hours in trying to help & suport Kaylz.
> I'm not giving up on you Kaylz xx but i think this thread has exceeded it's limits now.


That thread from Robin wasn't directed at anything you said it was what Owen said x


----------



## Robin (Mar 17, 2017)

wirralass said:


> No offence Robin but I wasn't suggesting that at all. I was merely wondering if Kaylz (Mindful of her intelligence) could have suffered panic attacks as opposed to hypos - or as well as, which under the circumstances she might very well have done so for all I know. But Kaylz obviously is very sure that she suffers hypos so enough said. I meant no harm in what I said or indeed anything I say on here,  I have worked tirelessly all evening with everyone else here for hours in trying to help & suport Kaylz.
> I'm not giving up on you Kaylz xx but i think this thread has exceeded it's limits now.


Wirralass, I wasn't really trying to address anything you'd said, I just thought Kaylz's reply had been taken out of context by others, so wanted to clarify the circumstances.


----------



## Robin (Mar 17, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> That thread from Robin wasn't directed at anything you said it was what Owen said x


Ha! Kaylz, you type faster than I do!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 17, 2017)

Robin said:


> Wirralass, I wasn't really trying to address anything you'd said, I just thought Kaylz's reply had been taken out of context by others, so wanted to clarify the circumstances.


Thank you Robin.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 17, 2017)

Robin said:


> Ha! Kaylz, you type faster than I do!


Hmmm I'm an expert at quick typing what can I say lol the best part of my college course I did when I was 17 was the audio typing  x


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Yes I've read that quite a few people on here have to change their ratios when warmer weather kicks in etc as long as I'm prepared I will work it out lol x



Ha my ratios change when the weather changes, when the sun comes up, because I sneezed at 2am, maybe somebody in China dropped a pen and my ratios change. However that is because I am LADA and occasionally my pancreas decides to squirt out some insulin. Nice of it to try help but not needed! 

The weather can definitely affect your BGLs so all I can recommend is test, test, test. You'll get it wrong sometimes and you'll end up 3.2 or sometimes 13.2 but as long as you can work out WHY and WHERE you went wrong that's OK


----------



## Owen (Mar 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> So I've emailed the DSN I am being seen by at the moment who seems not to want to get back to me, she prescribed a half unit pen due to thinking 1 unit correction was too much, on 2 occasions I have tried it resulting in the first time bringing me back exactly to my pre meal level and last night I had gone up 1, also my breakfast just doesn't seem to be working as by lunch I have gone up by 1, how she expects me to achieve good control with no support or advice I do not know x


Who on earth is advising you that going up 1 is a bad thing.

You would expect to go up by a couple of mmol. This is normal.


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 18, 2017)

I have followed this thread from the start...it appears everyone who has responded so far has tried their very best to help...give advice...support and assistance...whether through persuasion...encouragement... the hard facts... or straight talking (tough love)...all of which seems to have had little impact...I haven't responded...I have no experience of type 1 diabetes...insulin...or hypos...so cannot offer anything constructive ...now there seems to be division between members on how to resolve the difficulties Kaylz is experiencing...Owen was one of the first to respond to my opening thread when I first joined the forum...trophy wench and I have disagreed on several points (no secret)...Rosiecarmel...Robin...Wirralass....Ajlang... all have given their undivided attention/time to this thread (and to me over the last six months as a member)...given good advice (my opinion)...been supportive...perhaps now it might be better to wait until Kaylz has seen her DSN next week... who knows her...her background...what she needs...and would be the best person to steer her in the right direction before this thread goes too much further...Owen I sincerely hope you do not leave the forum...as said you were one of the first to offer me advice when first diagnosed...I valued that...I learn so much from the different opinions given here...discussion should be welcomed...we may not agree all the time...but...as many have said previously...we are all fighting the same battle...(at the risk of getting my head bitten off here)...come on...lets cut everyone some slack here.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2017)

Well said Bubbsie.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 18, 2017)

Thank you Bubbsie x


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 18, 2017)

Hazel said:


> Well said Bubbsie.


Thank you Hazel...just felt it had to be said...it is difficult to agree on all points with others who have had different experiences in their diabetes journey...differing opinions...different circumstances...different experiences...it's all good support...watching...listening...advising other members...all a source of valuable learning...however...sometimes it is not enough...although I have been critical of my own health care team (use the term advisedly here)...there are occasions where the professionals need to step in... I  feel that this matter has got to that stage...and needs professional attention NOW.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2017)

Like Bubbsie, over the years I have had tremendous advice and support from many knowledgeable fellow diabetics.

I sm 62, so I don't offend too easily, but this whole thread has troubled me.

When supportive advice is offered, in whatever manner, the same question cannot be continually asked.

We are all here as diabetics, we alone are in charge of our journey, with the support, in the in first instance, by the healthcare professionals.    Mine are first rate.    Then by the knowledgeable fellow diabetics on this Forum, who offer fabulous moral support.
But, ultimately, it is down to the individual.

My late GP gave me her advice, which I thought at the time was harsh.   She said I was an intelligent woman, to read, check online, teach myself about diabetes, that I would learn more than she could ever teach me.    it proved to be so true.   My DSNs and consultants over the years have been amazing.    They have appreciated when I have a question and I have researched it fully, they do not have to explain every aspect in detail, they can spend the time looking at my future.

In summary, listen to health professionals and forum members, do your reasearch and learn there is no "one size fits all" treatment.  Diabetes is different in everyone, you alone have to find what suits you.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2017)

I think this thread is wandering around a bit now in its focus, so I will close it. Good luck at your DSN appointment Kaylz - it's a big learning experience, but things do become easier, I promise


----------

